# Looking to learn and gain experience



## JeramyM (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm looking for help in gaining knowledge and experience off shore. I have a limited amount of time fishing inshore mainly from a kayak and wade fishing. Not really sure where to start or what to do to get my foot in the door and build the knowledge needed to become a good deckhand, but willing to learn and do what ever work is necessary. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MudMarlin (Mar 1, 2018)

Head boats are the fastest / easiest way to learn. To be blunt, it is your only shot at fishing offshore with little experience. Most boats will have 3-4 deckhands so you will work side by side with experienced fisherman. Having said that, it is a absolute fast track to learn valuable techniques and skills. It is hard work though, be prepared. I would work 20+ hours with out a break or sleeping. 

The hard work sure does pay though, both in knowledge and big tipping customers from Kansas haha.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Where are you located? That might help get you in touch with guys that are willing to help out. I fish out of Port Oâ€™Connor and go solo fairly regularly. Iâ€™m still fairly new to the offshore game, but I can put some fish on the deck and wouldnâ€™t mind taking someone on occasion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

